# Rack and Pinion steering for 68-72 A body's



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anyone seen or used this system? It looks a lot less clunky than other setups I've seen. I'm sorely tempted to fabricate my own because it looks amazingly simple and light.

Comments appreciated. :cheers

AUTOFAB 64-72 Chevelle/GTO Front Rack and Pinion Manual | eBay


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Alky, It seems like a "simple install" (nothing ever is). I would check to see what parts they use in the kit, incase something wears or breaks (availability). Flaming River makes a good rack. Most fabricators then use Ford parts fot the spindles, etc....seems to be the industry standard.....Why don't you call Chris Sutton at Street Rod Garage he built my whole chassis and it has R&P....good guy and they are in Alabama. Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like just the Pinto rack and a custom mount. Tie rod ends could be fabbed with commonly available Hiem joints and I'd use an off the shelf rack. I prefer a manual setup because of decreased complexity (I'm a K.I.S.S. kind of guy) and wieght. 

The Flaming River rack setup is the other kit I alluded to. It looks awkward and heavy. But I suppose I could use their rack. I like to keep my mods OEM based for part availability, interchange and reliability. 

Your chassis is amazing. I'm not sure I've ever said that to another man. :rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm OK with it, just don't touch me....:lol:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright, back on topic. 

Anyone else think this is a sweet setup? Even you "resto" guys have to admit this looks pretty slick, no drilling, uses all factory bolt holes.

If I had Eric's bankroll I might consider a tube chassis from Jerry Bickle (he's right down the road) or one of those chassis from Swartz Performance, but since my frame is factory the choices are limited.

Thanks. :cool


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a Flaming River for ya....

OPGI.com » Steering » (CH27659) 1968-1972 GTO Steering Kits, Rack & Pinion - All-inclusive steering conversion kit


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks sturdy, BIG price difference.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Personally I don't like the "travelbar" of the FR system, just seems bulky and kinda hokey.

The Autofab setup is direct acting like a R&P is supposed to be.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Say Alky, why don't you be the guinea pig for the rest of us and install the Autofab. I would like to go the r&p route too. Had a change of heart when I saw the F/R pricing awhile ago, but now my interest is renewed with the Autofab. That's doable at that price...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Donations anyone? I just blew my "car fund" on some Wilwood items. 

I think I can build this, it looks very simple IMO.

Just gotta get the car out of "dry" storage.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

the Auto Fab system gets my vote also.....If you get the Speedway Motors - Street Rod Parts, Race Parts, Ford Flathead Parts, Sprint and Midget Racing Parts, Pedal Car Partscatalog, you will find all the Heim joints,adjusters, rod ends brackets, and spindles needed to fab your own, or at least get some ideas......Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^ Nice, I'm still debating, the price really is pretty right on the Autofab setup so if I can work a lil bit more OT.....

Flaming River only wants $244 for a manual rack. All I'd need to fab would be the tubular mount between the frame, rack mounts and steering arms to bolt to the stock spindles. The wife said to just get it, but unfortunately my GP is in need of an engine rebuild and it's taking up too much space in the garage.

And my mind :shutme .


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The mind is a terrible thing......:lol: I'd listen to wifey on this one! E


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

No other comments from any other 68-72 owners?:confused

I really thought there would be some interest and opinions. This looks like a really affordable setup. Should be a big improvement over the factory manual box. 

I will be taking the plunge here _soon_ on this.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I like the idea that the kit has a member that bolts right up. Are you gonna use it, or fabricate from scratch???? From experience with my car, the hardest part, is making the hook up between the "steering box" and the steering column.....easy to fab, but the angles may be very different, causing clearance issues (headers). If I can help with pics again, let me know. GOOD LUCK, Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just found this one for those interested in a power rack setup.

1968-72 Chevrolet Chevelle Power Rack and Pinion Kit w/SBC | Unisteer Performance


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Would love to have one. Just don't have the extra doh-rae-me at the moment.

Alky, did you fab one up yet?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm still mulling over building my own or using the autofab, which looks to be the most affordable and simplest.

What, don't Super Moderators make the big bucks? lol. My fun money either comes from side jobs or selling other toys so I understand.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

When my wife sees me take on painting or staining jobs, she knows I reallly want something bad. I can't stand to do either.

That Super Mod check and .75 will get me a cup of coffee...haha


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If anyones wondering what I want for Christmas.............. oh and today's my Bday! arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!....here's your present....advice.......leave the factory steering and upgrade it with a quick ratio box, and new A arms and bushings.......Ericarty:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

That's what I did and it steers and handles like a modern car.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree +2, quick ratio box, new power steering pump and all new front end gear handles like a dream and goes exactly where you point it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Power steering? Pfffftt. I want a manual rack. This ol manual gearbox is just slow and has no feel. The power setups are even worse, they just feel vague. My car actually handles decent despite all the wieght over the front wheels but the steering is just slow and does'nt inspire much confidence. Plus I think I can cut some wieght getting rid of this cast iron box.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You will probably have to do some fabricating...when you try to connect the steering column to the rack.....as far as the weight difference.....you could always cut down on the LINGUINI......:rofl: :cheers


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

thought I had responded earlier. 
I contacted autofab about this setup, and they said that they only recommend it for drag racing, but I could try it on the street.They weren't sure how it would hold up with potholes etc. I don't want to be a guinea pig. 
Russ


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

happy birthday! there has to be something better to spend the money on. like some more drums of fuel.


----------



## Keith37f20 (Jan 20, 2012)

Eric Animal said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!....here's your present....advice.......leave the factory steering and upgrade it with a quick ratio box, and new A arms and bushings.......Ericarty:


I am new to the group but I want to start on the front suspension on my 66 this winter. Do you have some recommendations on the new A arms. I am looking to help with the handling.

Thanks

Keith


----------

